# South American Lizard help



## sebastianbawn (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
My brother recently returned from Peru/Brazil and brought me this photo. Can anyone identify it for me please?


----------



## cot4511w (Aug 16, 2009)

looks like a blue iguana or something like that


----------



## yasminj1996 (Jan 8, 2010)

think thats right ^_^ not sure thou =/


----------

